# Meet Gibbs



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dana and I are proud owners of our new puppy named Gibbs. We found this site in December after we finally decided to adopt a Havanese. We picked him up from the breeder on May 25, so he's completed his first week with us.

He's doing remarkably well. He adjusted to his new pack and living arrangements by the fourth night. He has just started to ring the bell to go outside, but not all the time. 

I will try to attach some pictures.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on baby Gibbs!! Can't wait to hear all your puppy stories.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to the forum!!! 
he is adorable!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

What a cute little guy. Welcome!! Glad he is settling in well.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Gibbs, Mom and Dad!
Welcome to the forum :drum:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome Gibbs and family! Gibbs is very cute! More pictures please!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sweet as can be...and it sounds like he is adjusting well! Have fun with this puppyhood...they grow up so fast!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

He is a darling! I love the steel color! Post more pictures please!hoto:And welcome!:welcome:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome John, Dana and Gibbs! 

Congratulations, Gibbs is adorable.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute little pumpkin !!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweetie - welcome to the forum!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awwww, what a cutie. :welcome:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

We would like to thank everyone for welcoming us to the forum.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gibbs is a sweetie! Congrats!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

He is a handsome little guy! Welcome to the forum. There are a bunch of very knowledgable people on here. I have learned so much about the breed from them. We all love pictures so keep them coming!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

awe


----------

